# Cro Cop "I am coming back to earn my shot at the UFC title"



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic says he is looking to earn a shot at the UFC heavyweight title when he returns to the organisation next week.

The Croatian veteran (24-6-2) and former PRIDE FC Open Weight Grand Prix champion faces Mostapha Al-Turk at UFC 99 on Saturday June 13th when the promotion stages its first European show.








“I will fight this fight first and then sit down with Dana to talk about the future. I can tell my fans and UFC fans, I don’t know if I will win the UFC Heavyweight Title, but I will give absolutely everything trying to get that belt. I am coming back to earn my shot at the UFC title,” Filipovic reveals.

His first UFC run was uninspiring to say the least. A lacklustre win over Eddie Sanchez was followed by consecutive losses to Gabriel Gonzaga and Cheick Kongo.

"This time is going to be different, a different Cro Cop that was in the UFC in 2007," Filipovic promises. "“Last time, I had injuries - old injuries from PRIDE - which prevented me from fighting to the best of my abilities. But most of all I felt like I had given everything of myself in my fights in PRIDE.

“I felt tired, I was empty inside and I should have taken a longer rest before coming into the UFC. I think maybe I came into the UFC too early. I should have waited for my injuries to heal and to take a break for myself before coming in.

“But I am 100% healed now, am in much better shape, and that’s why I have come back to the UFC. I never lost touch with Dana White, we would talk every now and then, but recently I told him my injuries were completely healed and I was ready to come back to the UFC.”

Despite the loss of form in the UFC, Filipovic's legions of fans stayed loyal, and none more so than his fellow Croatians, to whom he is something of a national treasure.

“I very much wanted to fight at UFC 99 in Cologne, Germany, because I wanted to give my Croatian fans the chance to come and see me without having to pay for a plane ticket,” Filipovic admits.

“It is about eight hours drive from Croatia to Cologne and I think a lot of my fans will drive there. It is good fun to get three or four friends in a car, stop two or three times and make a trip of it. I’m happy to fight in the UFC where my supporters can travel easily - that’s why I asked Dana to put me on this card.

“There are a lot of Croatians in Germany, also, who now have the chance to come and see me fight. I hope I can satisfy my fans who have supported me for so long in this fight," he added. 

"I am looking to give them a great performance.”

Source http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2537


----------



## Zenhalo (Sep 9, 2006)

He should seriously consider 205 if he has any designs on a belt.


----------



## InAweOfFedor (Aug 13, 2008)

Probably a bit old to start cutting to 205, but Coleman did it so maybe not.

It's great to have Cro Cop back but I'd say it will take a at least 3 dominant performances to be even considered for a heavyweight title shot


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Im ready to see how he performs in this bout coming up


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cro cop will shut up all the haters


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope the best for him, although doubt he will get a title shot.


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

Zenhalo said:


> He should seriously consider 205 if he has any designs on a belt.


I think he has a better shot at HW then LHW. More sharks in that pool down there..but you might be right. Time he gets a few wins under his belt ..KIMBO will be in the UFC.:sarcastic08:


----------



## DKent (May 16, 2009)

Michael Carson said:


> I hope the best for him, although doubt he will get a title shot.


Why not? What more marketable HW's are out there? Nog and Randy both lost. The closest to a mainstream HW is Mirko. I think he should be forced to rematch and defeat Kongo for his shot though.


----------



## ZaoSyn (Aug 22, 2007)

DKent said:


> Why not? What more marketable HW's are out there? Nog and Randy both lost. The closest to a mainstream HW is Mirko. I think he should be forced to rematch and defeat Kongo for his shot though.


I got Kongo wining via nut shot again.

But I am glad CroCop is back. The heavyweight division is starting to get hype around it with Lesnar, CroCop, Mir, Kimbo(?), and possibly in the future Bobby Lashley all joining it one day. Not necessary the most talented guys yet (Kimbo and Lashley) but I do feel with their additions along with CroCop coming back will give spotlight to the division and not be overshadowed by the Light Heavyweight division.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cro cop will be back


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

His interview was cool, looking out for his fans like that.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

InAweOfFedor said:


> Probably a bit old to start cutting to 205, but Coleman did it so maybe not.


... and Couture.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

How old is Mirko now? I don't see it happening.
I think he will have a tough time as a mostly only "standup" fighter winning the belt now days. I've never witnessed him do anything on the ground since Pride and even then he wasn't very good on the mat anyways.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I would like nothing better then to see him come and pummel both Kongo and Gonzaga.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> How old is Mirko now? I don't see it happening.
> I think he will have a tough time as a mostly only "standup" fighter winning the belt now days. I've never witnessed him do anything on the ground since Pride and even then he wasn't very good on the mat anyways.


He did a full fight with Fedor without getting finished, that fight alone tells me that if he is 100% he can hold his own on ground against pretty much anyone (I hope Mir isn't reading this *waves at Mir*). Basically I can see Cro Cop getting to title shot, but if its Mir (with his 25'ish pounds advantage) or Brock (With a massive 40ish pounds advantage) against him I just don't see him being able to beat either unless he gets an early KO.
Against Brock he would need an early KO before getting taken down, and against Mir it'll be about same with an exception that Mir's takedowns aren't as efficient even though he would be able to bait CC into one by standing up with him at first. Funny fights basically, but I just don't se CC being able to finnish either as a winner.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Brock via headkick. 


Just kidding, hope Crocop atleast makes a decent comeback, gets some fans, avenges his losses and makes some nice retirement money along the way.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

CC, I love thee.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I really hope Cro Cop does well. But as I've been saying for over a year now...he is just too small for the UFC HW division. Perhaps he is just stubborn like Brandon Vera. But one would think that those close to him would be pushing for him to drop to LWH.

I wish he would put in the effort and drop down to LHW where it truly belongs IMHO and give the fans the dominant performances they long for.


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

ZaoSyn said:


> I got Kongo wining via nut shot again.
> 
> But I am glad CroCop is back. The heavyweight division is starting to get hype around it with Lesnar, CroCop, Mir, Kimbo(?), and possibly in the future Bobby Lashley all joining it one day. Not necessary the most talented guys yet (Kimbo and Lashley) but I do feel with their additions along with CroCop coming back will give spotlight to the division and not be overshadowed by the Light Heavyweight division.


KIMBO ??? DO U NO SUMIT I DONT - CUZ FROM WOT I NO DANA WOULD RATHER SIGHN A PLUCKED CHICKEN THAN KIMBO


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

Al Turk Is 6 And 4 So Cro Cop Shud Hav This One In The Bag Surelly


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I take it, with a victory over Al-Turk, he'll be asking for a title shot.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Come on, Mirko, I believe! I believe!

Well... alright, no, I don't believe that you can do it. But I'll let you get my hopes up anyway.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

TeMpO said:


> KIMBO ??? DO U NO SUMIT I DONT - CUZ FROM WOT I NO DANA WOULD RATHER SIGHN A PLUCKED CHICKEN THAN KIMBO


http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/56953-kimbo-tuf.html


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I'll reserve judgment, but I'm doubtful of how successful he'll be... which is a shame...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Scorch said:


> I take it, with a victory over Al-Turk, he'll be asking for a title shot.


CroCop is so great he should have got a title shot after the gonzaga fight. In all honesty if i was Dana White i would give a title shot to crocop when EVER he asks for one.!


WAR CRO COP!!!!!!!!! MAKE THE DOUBTERS GO AWAY!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## TeMpO (Jun 6, 2009)

Cant Belive Kimbo Is On Tuf **** Yehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Quite excited a week away! Actually more amped about this fight than the main card.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

A lacklustre win against Eddie Sanchez? First of all, what is a "lacklustre", and he dominated him and TKO'd him...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe after the Al-Turk fight....they can give him Al-Turk to get two consecutive wins in the UFC.


----------



## egangster (Mar 23, 2009)

Can anyone donate to me, i meen i got no vbookie, plus i will pay u back, i can make so much money on WEC 41, and strikeforce.Can someone or can a bunch of people donate like 25k or 20k, ill pay you back.


----------



## Anibus (Feb 4, 2008)

If Cro Cop wins with a left head kick, I'll cry like a little girl in excitement :thumb02:


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cro cop needs to win with lhk to regain his confidence


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Come on, Mirko, I believe! I believe!
> 
> Well... alright, no, I don't believe that you can do it. But I'll let you get my hopes up anyway.


This is me. Every goddamn time. Mirko can disappoint me as many times as he wants. I just like seeing him in the octagon at this point.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

As a die hard CC fan, this is music to my ears. I am deathly exited for this card. 

Can you believe a guy I work with that calls himself a MMA fan said to me "so, this next UFC looks to be pretty crappy, huh?". I almost stabbed him.

The only problem I could see in his plan would be if he ended up fighting randy, my other favorite fighter. Without my support, who knows who will win


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i cant wait 
im watching all the old pride dvds and i cant wait to see him fight

i want to see him more lighter on his feet, he would stop fighters from a takedown just by moving to the side. he hasnt looked like hes in the best shape 

but i will always support him and i hope he has the motavation pre pride Openweight tourny


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I dont think that cro cop will win the title but he will win at 99 then probz beat someone who is a lower rank than him then lose and leave the ufc


----------



## Mikefrizado (May 27, 2007)

Al-turk will win by Gonzaga headkick, knocking out mirko once again.


----------

